# Choosing the right area in the Dordogne



## Gemsian

Hello,
We are a young family looking to move to the Dordogne region at the start of next year, 2023. We have a 3 year old and I am currently pregnant, so we will have 2 young children when we move. 
I’m looking for some advice and personal experiences on the right area to move to with our children in mind. My husband is a head chef and will be looking for work there, so ultimately our location could all fall on that, but I am still interested in peoples opinions. 
Ideally we want somewhere that has a decent and not over crowded maternelle school, reasonable house prices and that isn’t too isolated. As a young Mum I still want to be fairly plugged in to the social network, and have plenty to do with the children.
We are currently living in Chamonix and have been for 12 years. As such we are fluent in French and already well integrated in the system. I had breast cancer 3 years ago and now we have little ones are looking for a slightly more relaxed (and warmer!) way of life.
Thank you in advance


----------



## news2tom

Dordogne is a huge department so you better find a spot close to were you work. In a few words, the tourist area is the Eastern Dordogne (Périgord Noir) around Sarlat with the most monuments and places to visit, but makes it a little more expensive, the North (Périgord Vert) is the best part if you like nature with lots of forests and very nice lakes. Real estate is affordable there. If you want character, wine and round year activity aim for the South (Périgord Pourpre), around Bergerac (with direct flights to UK) and close to Bordeaux (less than an hour via A89). It's also where temperatures are the most moderate with limited cold in winter and the fastes developing zone with a lot of ex from Bordeaux living close to A89. Last but not least the central country (Périgord Blanc) is with Périgueux the heart, the most populated and the most attractive region. Also reachable via A89. I know good schools are available in each Perigord. Aim for alternative (Montesori, Catholic, Nature, Boy Scout, ...) schools to avoid overcrowded ones, some are even in English !


----------



## Gemsian

news2tom said:


> Dordogne is a huge department so you better find a spot close to were you work. In a few words, the tourist area is the Eastern Dordogne (Périgord Noir) around Sarlat with the most monuments and places to visit, but makes it a little more expensive, the North (Périgord Vert) is the best part if you like nature with lots of forests and very nice lakes. Real estate is affordable there. If you want character, wine and round year activity aim for the South (Périgord Pourpre), around Bergerac (with direct flights to UK) and close to Bordeaux (less than an hour via A89). It's also where temperatures are the most moderate with limited cold in winter and the fastes developing zone with a lot of ex from Bordeaux living close to A89. Last but not least the central country (Périgord Blanc) is with Périgueux the heart, the most populated and the most attractive region. Also reachable via A89. I know good schools are available in each Perigord. Aim for alternative (Montesori, Catholic, Nature, Boy Scout, ...) schools to avoid overcrowded ones, some are even in English !


This is great information thank you so much for taking the time to respond. I’m especially pleased to hear about the alternative schools as my daughter isn’t thriving in a busy public school and I feel she would do a lot better in a different kind of environment


----------

